# File is corrupt or incomplete (Digests) [FAQ][RISOLTO]

## mingotta

Ragazzi, non capisco qual è il problema! Non so come andare avanti, vorrei fare un emerge world!

```
root@gentoo:~ # emerge -Uv world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 118) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.4.22.tar.bz2

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 7f4a97d9c29f7dfc959a7a7efb077e29

>>>  your file's digest: bd9fe0048efaff6382d887bfb595f31a

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2
```

Last edited by mingotta on Thu Mar 11, 2004 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *mingotta wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, non capisco qual è il problema! Non so come andare avanti, vorrei fare un emerge world!
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 118) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7 to /
> ...

 

Prova a cancellare il file e a riscaricarlo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Prova a cancellare il file e a riscaricarlo

 

Ho lo cancelli da /usr/portage/distfiles oppure dai il comando

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/path/program/program-version.ebuild digest
```

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Prova a cancellare il file e a riscaricarlo 
> 
> Ho lo cancelli da /usr/portage/distfiles oppure dai il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si ma rifacendo il digest dopo prova a compilare un file che probabilmente ha dei problemi....

----------

## bubble27

Secondo me dovresti dare prima un

```

# emerge sync 

```

e poi quello che vuoi......

così il file se lo ricrea lui !!!

----------

## mingotta

Non capisco quale dovrei cancellare, quello che lui prova ad emergere, cioè 

```
>>> emerge (1 of 118) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7 to / 
```

 oppure quale dei seguenti?

```
sestag@gentoo:~ $ ll /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/

total 62

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        15075 Feb 27 13:09 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3261 Mar  8 00:40 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         1696 Mar  8 00:40 files

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2502 Feb 24 21:43 gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r11.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         5514 Mar  8 00:27 gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r14.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         5390 Feb 23 00:43 gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r7.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2275 Feb 23 00:43 gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r3.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1966 Feb 23 00:43 gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r4.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1053 Feb 18 10:17 gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1096 Feb 18 18:15 gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          350 Dec  4 23:41 metadata.xml

```

Visto che mi proponete diverse soluzioni comincerò con la più sicura: farò di nuovo un emerge sync.

----------

## randomaze

 *mingotta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che mi proponete diverse soluzioni comincerò con la più sicura: farò di nuovo un emerge sync.

 

Ok, dopo prova a fare un semplice:

```

#emerge -f gentoo-sources

```

così cerchiamo di capire esattamente quale file da i problemi.

----------

## antenore

Visto che gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7.ebuild è l'ultima disponibile (giusto?), se è corrotto lo devi recuperare di nuovo e quindi ...

```
ebuild /usr/portage/path/program/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7.ebuild digest
```

Oppure lo cancelli/rinomini... Un pò di pulizia li dentro non ti farebbe male ...

 :Smile: 

----------

## mingotta

Innanzitutto grazie mille per le prontissime risposte!

Ho fatto l'emerge -f gentoo-sources e guardate cosa mi dice! 

!!! Previously fetched file: gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2 MD5 FAILED! Refetching...

```
root@gentoo:~ # emerge -f gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7 to /

!!! Previously fetched file: gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2 MD5 FAILED! Refetching...

>>> Downloading http://212.219.247.11/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

--17:05:28--  http://212.219.247.11/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2'

>>> Downloading http://212.219.247.15/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

--17:05:28--  http://212.219.247.15/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2'

>>> Downloading http://212.219.247.10/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

--17:05:28--  http://212.219.247.10/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2'

>>> Downloading http://212.219.247.13/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

--17:05:28--  http://212.219.247.13/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2'

>>> Downloading http://212.219.247.14/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

--17:05:28--  http://212.219.247.14/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2'

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

--17:05:28--  ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2'

Resolving ftp.uni-erlangen.de... 131.188.3.71

Connecting to ftp.uni-erlangen.de[131.188.3.71]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2 ... done.

    [                             <=>                                                                  ] 3,766,950     26.51K/s

17:08:59 (17.55 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2' saved [3766950]

>>> gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: linux-2.4.22.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.4.22.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

```

Adesso l'emerge -Uv world funziona! Grazie!

----------

